# Porsche ... State Of ArT



## avip (Aug 22, 2009)

This is my car photos thought i show them to you hope you like​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 
C U​


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Aug 22, 2009)

I like #3 the best awesome shots


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 22, 2009)

I love the first one, but would like to see a bit more of the background to the left, the crop is just a little too tight.


----------



## avip (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks for your reply

i'll take more photos later from different angle^_^


----------

